

Cool Startups to Watch in 2011: Hipmunk (YC S10) De-Agonizes Flight Search - kn0thing
http://www.bnet.com/blog/entrepreneurs/cool-startups-to-watch-in-2011-hipmunk-de-agonizes-flight-search/1562

======
scrigmoid
On Hacker News, this seems self-referential.

